# Maintenance cost of R33



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello all!
i'm new here and i was wondering if you guys could give me some info.

i've been looking to buy an R33 for the last few months and i was wondering if you guys who own R33's already could give me a general idea of average running costs!

just so i know what im getting myself into haha

Neil


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

welcome

clicky my siggy 

mook


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

it's a simple formula - if you can't do the work yourself, go to your nearest trusted garage, turn your wallet upside down over their reception counter, shake vigorously till all your money has fallen out!

Depending on your mileage, a GTR requires quality maintenance - good oils, plugs filters etc, high octane fuel and as R33's are getting on a bit, stuff will start to wear out, like ball joints, CV boots etc. If you thrash it, stuff will break more often!!

you just have to be diligent and keep it in fine fettle, otherwise it's bite you one day and cost you a mint to repair. But the same applies to any performance car really....


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't forget modification costs; you think you can handle it, but quickly or slowly we all get addicted... (even with self-help groups like this one!)

("My name's ru', and I'm addicted to my GTR....")


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

They can be expensive if you want to maintain them properly, however if you decide to buy one and you fully understand that you may need to to spend 3-4K then you`ll be fine. General service costs aren`t really any worse than any other car, its the tuning bug hat will cripple you if your on a tight budget.


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Since I've had mine I have had two services at a trusted garage and averaging 3k a time. 

That does include replacing tyres, suspension, breaks and heater matrix, belts and a few other bits - just routine wear and tear. Hopefully that's all the worn out bits now so its just oil changes, plugs and so on now. Due for another service soon, just saving up the pennies ready for what I know will be another expensive day!


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Mine costs about £2000 a year for Insurance, RT, Servicing, tyres and generally keeping on top of everything. I do approx 4000 miles per year and nothing has gone wrong apart from a flat battery. On top of that £10 of fuel buys you approx 30 - 35 miles. The only mods have been a new set of alloys

However If something does go wrong uke: 
Once you've bought and paid for it have £5k sat in the bank as a Skyline emergency fund. Most 33's haven't been refreshed/rebuilt


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

quite a few bob then!

another problem i've had is that i must have looked at god knows how many R33's and the price seems to differ immensly, what's the lowest reasonable price i should be paying?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

90% of the time you will get what you pay for although prices are still coming down, personally i would spend upwards of 9k for an R33.


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Check mine out in the for sale section -


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

DonDavidson said:


> quite a few bob then!
> 
> another problem i've had is that i must have looked at god knows how many R33's and the price seems to differ immensly, what's the lowest reasonable price i should be paying?



Its a buyers market mate, but from research, and this is my personal choice.... i wouldnt buy the cheapest. id look at a few and do my homework on what to look out for.

thats what I did when i bought mine, ended up spending more than what i set out but im so glad i did as the last 2 1/2 years of ownership have been almost fault free!!

thing is im wanting to sell mine now as i need a house (still havent put the for sale thread up, lol), so i`ll PM you with some basics, and see if it interests you.:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

DonDavidson said:


> , what's the lowest reasonable price i should be paying?


Thats the wrong way to look for a GTR. You need to look hard and be willing to buy the best one that you can afford as there will be some real shockers out there as well as some real steals.
Sort out your budget and get the best that is in your price range, if you need to save a little longer thendo so as prices will probably fall with the way of the market and petrol prices.


----------

